# Shedding Azureus Froglet w/Feeding Problem



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi, just got my frogs about a week ago and today I saw the smallest froglet shedding. It was climbing up the glass at the same time. My salamanders shed regularly but i wasn't sure if that was normal for dart frogs. This one's also had some trouble feeding he looks to be 2 months and the other one about 5. Could the other one be intimidating it or something? I quarantined it just in case.


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

Shedding is normal for frogs too. They do it every morning, I've only seen it once or twice though. Looks really messy, I know!
I think its best to separate the two froglets, so you can observe them individually. You can try to fatten the smaller one up with fruit fly larvae and lots of springtails.


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

This probably sounds stupid but how do you actually get the fly larvae out of the culture or whatever?


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

You can make some extra cultures and when it's at it's larva stage just go in with a spoon and scoop them out into a small dish I use a petro dish and place it into the viv they go after them almost instantly.


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

What I do to get the larvae out of the medium, is rinse them through a tea seeve. I've got a really fine one for the melano larvae. Those are only a few mm long and my ranitomeya froglets really seem to like them. I feed hydei larvae to my azureus froglets, also with good succes.
If you don't have a good seeve at hand, you can collect them by sealing the ventillation of your culture for a few hours. The larvae will climb up on the sides due to lack of oxygen and you can sweep or pick them off with a tweezer.


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

Sounds good. I'll have to try that. The froglets still not eating though, from what i can see. Should i try springtails along with the larvae?


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

Forgot to ask but what about the flies in the culture? Wont they all jump out?


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi, what part of Utah do you live? Maybe I can help with your frog or I can introduce you to local breeders in your area who can help get the little guy healthy. Send me a personal message if you have questions or would like local help! !


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

So i tried with some larvae but i still dont think its eaten any. He just sits in one spot most of the time andmoves around sometimes or if you put your finger next to him. Hopefully i dont lose this one.


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

Does your froglet have hiding places? Maybe he's not comfortable(stressed). Possibly provide more hiding places and let him hide, if he does. I haven't seen my azureus froglet eat anything but "she" must be(it's been a while), she hides a lot too.

Thom O.


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

good idea. your probably right about the hiding places. i need to get some wood.


----------

